# 7-in-1 Card Reader recognized in kernel but not media

## sonix

http://www.geeks.com/imageshare/5/300x300/5069-6272-unit.jpg

So I have that Hewlett Packard 7-in-1 Card Reader. I looked up a couple posts here of others who have multiple card reader and followed with what they did (enabling LUP, usb-storage in kernel).

So I dmesg when i stick a card in and no update to dmesg. but a blue LED lights up next to the card.

here's whats in dmesg though.

 *dmesg wrote:*   

> Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
> 
> usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2
> 
> usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage
> ...

 

so why is it not reading my card when i plug it in?

----------

## Headrush

I have two of these type devices and it is far from 100%

1 supports the 7 or so types it can handle perfectly, but doesn't automate mounts using udev/dbus/pmount .

The other works for all types except SD, (dmesg shows nothing), but mounts all the other types perfectly.

So I don't think its just kernel support, I think so devices might be a little "flakier" than others.

----------

## sonix

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> I have two of these type devices and it is far from 100%
> 
> I think so devices might be a little "flakier" than others.

 

got any tips i should try out or anything i should double check?

----------

## servo888

Make sure you enable 'probe all luns' in the kernel config (under scsi), and there are new MMC / SD options available in the kernel (towards the bottom of device drivers iirc), enable that as well.

----------

## sonix

 *servo888 wrote:*   

> Make sure you enable 'probe all luns' in the kernel config (under scsi), and there are new MMC / SD options available in the kernel (towards the bottom of device drivers iirc), enable that as well.

 

yup. all enabled.

 *Quote:*   

> # 
> 
> # MMC/SD Card support
> 
> # 
> ...

 

----------

## Headrush

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> I have two of these type devices and it is far from 100%
> 
> 1 supports the 7 or so types it can handle perfectly, but doesn't automate mounts using udev/dbus/pmount .
> 
> The other works for all types except SD, (dmesg shows nothing), but mounts all the other types perfectly.

 

I was sure probe all logical units was enabled, but I doubled checked and sure enough it wasn't.  :Embarassed: 

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> So I don't think its just kernel support, I think so devices might be a little "flakier" than others.

 

Didn't realize the kernel now had specific MMC driver support now.

Both device seem to work now. I compiled the MMC modules this time, both none are loaded and the devices work now.   :Confused: 

----------

## lindegur

Make sure that you have disabled then USB block driver (BLK_DEV_UB) in the kernel since it causes a conflict.

Explore /dev/ for nodes (are you using udev?) 

udevinfo -a -p $(udevinfo -q path -n /dev/sda)

is the magic command to see what is behind the different /dev nodes. If it would work you would see for each slot a device. e.g /dev/sda, /dev/sdb, ...

If you have /dev/uda then the above USB block driver (BLK_DEV_UB) is on.

----------

## sonix

 *lindegur wrote:*   

> Make sure that you have disabled then USB block driver (BLK_DEV_UB) in the kernel since it causes a conflict.
> 
> Explore /dev/ for nodes (are you using udev?) 
> 
> udevinfo -a -p $(udevinfo -q path -n /dev/sda)
> ...

 

could you repeat that? i dont quite understand what the command is.

udevinfo -a -p  $(udevinfo -q path -n /dev/sda) 

all in one line like that?

 *dmesg wrote:*   

> EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal
> 
>   Vendor: Generic   Model: USB SD Reader     Rev: 1.00
> 
>   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00
> ...

 

----------

## lindegur

udevinfo -a -p $(udevinfo -q path -n /dev/mmcsd)  

is as I said the magic command that I was looking for long time.

udevinfo -q path -n /dev/mmcsd

tells you where under /sys the kernel has put the data about my multimedia card / secure disk slot of my multi card reader.

/block/sdc

Knowing where the kernel has put the data under /sys you could do a

 udevinfo -a -p /block/sdc

And I would get the information about all of it. Special interest would be:

It is USB2 full speed! DRIVER=="ehci_hcd" 

Sits in my SYSFS{product}=="USB2.0 Card Reader" 

Here one of the key options in the kernel configuration DRIVER=="usb-storage" 

Here is the name of the slot in the multi readerSYSFS{model}=="IC1210    MMC/SD" 

Instead of the two commands the magic command just puts the result of the first command as parameter for the second command.

 :Laughing: 

The problem of the multi slot card readers is to find out what /dev/sd* is mapped to what slot? The sample above tells how to find it out. To scare you, the mapping is not static, if you plug in other memory sticks it could produce an other mapping (as windows does).

Way out are udev rules. Edit /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules

#Apacer Card Reader

BUS="scsi", KERNEL="sd*", SYSFS{model}=="IC1210        CF", NAME="cflash%n"

BUS="scsi", KERNEL="sd*", SYSFS{model}=="IC1210        MS", NAME="mstick%n"

BUS="scsi", KERNEL="sd*", SYSFS{model}=="IC1210    MMC/SD", NAME="mmcsd%n"

BUS="scsi", KERNEL="sd*", SYSFS{model}=="IC1210        SM", NAME="smedia%n"

#any further usb memory stick

BUS="usb", DRIVER=="usb-storage", KERNEL="sd*", NAME="usbstk%n" 

and you have it fixed. This is also where my /dev/mmcsd comes from.

All usb memory sticks plugged in can be accessed under /dev/usbstk and not one time sda then sde and so on.  :Laughing: 

it took me a long time until my computer behaves like this, but it is not that complicated when you know how.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sonix

should i create that file or could i add this to /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules ?

 *Quote:*   

> stalin ~ # udevinfo -a -p $(udevinfo -q path -n /dev/sde)
> 
> udevinfo starts with the device the node belongs to and then walks up the
> 
> device chain, to print for every device found, all possibly useful attributes
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>  # udevinfo -a -p /block/sdc
> 
> udevinfo starts with the device the node belongs to and then walks up the
> 
> device chain, to print for every device found, all possibly useful attributes
> ...

 

----------

## lindegur

By the way happy new year, at least here its 2006

Dont't edit  /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules since it will go lost after some udev update. Create the /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules it will have priority and if no rules match then udev looks in /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules

If I look at your responsel I would say that you should be able to do mount /dev/sde for your MS (memory stick) and sdc CF (compact flash). I recommend to do first a simple mount and then adapt the udev rules. Can you do a mount?

What I don't like is couldn't open device directory  I get much more output from the udevinfo -a -p $(udevinfo -q path -n /dev/sde)   as a block with DRIVER=="usb-storage"

and an other with  SYSFS{product}=="USB2.0 Card Reader" and an other SYSFS{product}=="EHCI Host Controller"  so much data that I dont want to copy all of it here. I think something is wrong there, maybe with the kernel?  udevinfo goes up to /sys/devices/pci0000:00' in my case and prints out all in this directory tree. However in your case it stops. Can you check manually with konqueror what is there? (I have to admit that I'm still a newbe if it comes to those detail but I like to learn).

Some thing simple to begin:

Can you mount other usb devices as a simple usb memory stick plugged in directly to one of the computers usb connectors?

In the console type su  then password and do a mount /dev/sde1 /mnt/somedirectory . Remember do it as root and the 1 means first partition on the memory stick in this case.

----------

## andersbk

EDIT: Resolved to my liking. Follow link below, to other thread, for my solution.

Bumping this tread.

I am close to getting the multi reader on my Dell 2405fpw working. For whatever reason, it (udev) will not create symlinks based on my rules unless I "hotplug" the reader/monitor with a CF already inserted. If I insert/remove a CF any other time, nothing happens, nothing changes. Ideas?

For more details about my setup, see:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3131673.html#3131673

TIA.

----------

## lindegur

Maybe this helps:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-474862-highlight-.html

----------

